# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Happy Frog

## Happy Frog

It's Friday night and I just had to post this...

I came across this brand of soil fertilizers and amendments at my local hardware store in their "alternative" gardening section.  Yesiree - alternative gardening.  I wonder what kind of plants it works best on!

It has my name on it so it must be a good product.


http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#hl...+soil&tbm=shop

----------


## bill

Lol happy frog products are awesome. They are designed mostly for hydroponics growing, but are effective for regular gardening as well. I have used their fertilizers many times  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Happy Frog

That hardware store is where I get my peat moss, Leica/Hydroton and net pots for my Neoregalias.  I love looking at the cool artwork on the labels of all those containers of hydroponic :Encouragement: supplies.

Solar-Hydroponics-Aquaculture...These are three of the top industries for the coming future.

----------

